# Have you BEAN THERE, DONE THAT? (#3 Maggy Thorsen Coffeehouse Mystery)



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."_ 
--Kirkus (starred review) on BEAN THERE, DONE THAT

NOTE: BEAN THERE, DONE THAT is featured over at the An Author's Journey blog! Read it here: http://bit.ly/hKAIXe @NickJAmbrose

*H*ere's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on _her_ while he was married to _you_, just say no.

And you most certainly should not invite this new missus, Mrs. Rachel Thorsen, in for a cup of coffee. But big-hearted Maggy can't seem to help her own hospitality.

Unfortunately, _most_ unfortunately, this mistress-cum-missus disappears shortly after her coffeehouse confab with Maggy and is later found murdered...making Maggy's ex, Ted, the chief suspect.

Despite the tempting satisfaction of seeing her ex go down, Maggy knows Ted is innocent. Cheater? Most definitely. Murderer? Most definitely not. So Maggy reluctantly agrees to help him. Rachel's wealthy family, however, disagrees and spares no expense in trying to put Ted behind bars.

Now it's up to Maggy to discover the truth...even if it upsets her on-again, off-again relationship with the handsome Sheriff Jake Pavlik...


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't figure out what a mistress-cum-missus is.  But I'll try.  You've got some great reviews from PW and Booklist.  Maybe use excerpts from those?  Makes your book sound really good and definitely worth reading.


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks so much and you're right, I should absolutely put up the other reviews. Thanks for mentioning it! As for mistress-cum-missus, she was Maggy's now ex-husband's mistress, now she's his missus/wife. 
All the best,
Sandy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Sandra, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*BOOKLIST on Bean There, Done That: * Brash, sassy Maggy Thorsen, amateur sleuth and owner of a Milwaukee coffee shop, is back in another high-speed adventure. Lively pacing, snappy dialogue, tongue-in-cheek humor, and a cast of attention-grabbing characters-not the least of whom is Maggy's giant pooch, Frank-make for another successful entry in this agreeable series.

An excerpt from _*Bean There, Done That*_:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.' She pointed to the keys and burst into tears. 
*Buy it now! *


----------



## BJ Baxter (Mar 17, 2011)

Been there done that!!


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat." 
--Kirkus (starred review) on BEAN THERE, DONE THAT

NOTE: BEAN THERE, DONE THAT is featured over at the An Author's Journey blog! Read it here: http://bit.ly/hKAIXe @NickJAmbrose

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And you most certainly should not invite this new missus, Mrs. Rachel Thorsen, in for a cup of coffee. But big-hearted Maggy can't seem to help her own hospitality.

Unfortunately, most unfortunately, this mistress-cum-missus disappears shortly after her coffeehouse confab with Maggy and is later found murdered...making Maggy's ex, Ted, the chief suspect.

Despite the tempting satisfaction of seeing her ex go down, Maggy knows Ted is innocent. Cheater? Most definitely. Murderer? Most definitely not. So Maggy reluctantly agrees to help him. Rachel's wealthy family, however, disagrees and spares no expense in trying to put Ted behind bars.

Now it's up to Maggy to discover the truth...even if it upsets her on-again, off-again relationship with the handsome Sheriff Jake Pavlik...


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

BOOKLIST on Bean There, Done That: Brash, sassy Maggy Thorsen, amateur sleuth and owner of a Milwaukee coffee shop, is back in another high-speed adventure. Lively pacing, snappy dialogue, tongue-in-cheek humor, and a cast of attention-grabbing characters-not the least of whom is Maggy's giant pooch, Frank-make for another successful entry in this agreeable series.

An excerpt from Bean There, Done That:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.' She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

Buy it now!


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat." 
--Kirkus (starred review) on BEAN THERE, DONE THAT

NOTE: BEAN THERE, DONE THAT is featured over at the An Author's Journey blog! Read it here: http://bit.ly/hKAIXe @NickJAmbrose

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And you most certainly should not invite this new missus, Mrs. Rachel Thorsen, in for a cup of coffee. But big-hearted Maggy can't seem to help her own hospitality.

Unfortunately, most unfortunately, this mistress-cum-missus disappears shortly after her coffeehouse confab with Maggy and is later found murdered...making Maggy's ex, Ted, the chief suspect.

Despite the tempting satisfaction of seeing her ex go down, Maggy knows Ted is innocent. Cheater? Most definitely. Murderer? Most definitely not. So Maggy reluctantly agrees to help him. Rachel's wealthy family, however, disagrees and spares no expense in trying to put Ted behind bars.

Now it's up to Maggy to discover the truth...even if it upsets her on-again, off-again relationship with the handsome Sheriff Jake Pavlik...


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

BOOKLIST on Bean There, Done That: 
Brash, sassy Maggy Thorsen, amateur sleuth and owner of a Milwaukee coffee shop, is back in another high-speed adventure. Lively pacing, snappy dialogue, tongue-in-cheek humor, and a cast of attention-grabbing characters-not the least of whom is Maggy's giant pooch, Frank-make for another successful entry in this agreeable series.

An excerpt from Bean There, Done That:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

Buy it now!


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries * . . .    *Also by Sandra Balzo * . . .  

*BOOKLIS*T on *Bean There, Done  * That: 
Brash, sassy Maggy Thorsen, amateur sleuth and owner of a Milwaukee coffee shop, is back in another high-speed adventure. Lively pacing, snappy dialogue, tongue-in-cheek humor, and a cast of attention-grabbing characters-not the least of whom is Maggy's giant pooch, Frank-make for another successful entry in this agreeable series.

An excerpt from _*Bean There, Done T*_hat:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

Buy it now!


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Over the last two months, reviewers have recommended my books to people who like Janet Evanovich, James Patterson (Women's Murder Club), Joan Hess, Margaret Maron and G.A. McKevett. Oh, and a few months back, Charlaine Harris' Aurora Teagardens. God bless Kindle-readers, independent bookstores, libraries and librarians--you're the best!

With thanks,
Sandy

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries $2.99* . . .    *Also by Sandra Balzo . . .* _*$2.99 * _  _*$.99 * _


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*BOOKLIST on Bean There, Done That*:

_Brash, sassy Maggy Thorsen, amateur sleuth and owner of a Milwaukee coffee shop, is back in another high-speed adventure. Lively pacing, snappy dialogue, tongue-in-cheek humor, and a cast of attention-grabbing characters-not the least of whom is Maggy's giant pooch, Frank-make for another successful entry in this agreeable series._

An excerpt from *Bean There, Done Th*at:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*BOOKLIST on Bean There, Done That:*_

_*Brash, sassy Maggy Thorsen, amateur sleuth and owner of a Milwaukee coffee shop, is back in another high-speed adventure. Lively pacing, snappy dialogue, tongue-in-cheek humor, and a cast of attention-grabbing characters-not the least of whom is Maggy's giant pooch, Frank-make for another successful entry in this agreeable series.*_

An excerpt from *Bean There, Done That*:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears. 
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Just catching up after attending the International Association of Crime Writers in Zurich, but hope you'll take a peek at the second book in my now seven-book Maggy Thorsen coffeehouse series: BEAN THERE, DONE THAT!
All the best,
Sandy


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first three books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

A funny, quick beach read for your holiday weekend, that also earned a Kirkus starred review--can't beat it! $2.99


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*BOOKLIST on Bean There, Done That:*_

_*Brash, sassy Maggy Thorsen, amateur sleuth and owner of a Milwaukee coffee shop, is back in another high-speed adventure. Lively pacing, snappy dialogue, tongue-in-cheek humor, and a cast of attention-grabbing characters-not the least of whom is Maggy's giant pooch, Frank-make for another successful entry in this agreeable series.*_

An excerpt from *Bean There, Done That*:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears. 
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first three books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Over the last few months, reviewers have recommended my books to people who like Janet Evanovich, James Patterson (Women's Murder Club), Joan Hess, Margaret Maron and G.A. McKevett. Oh, and a few months back, Charlaine Harris' Aurora Teagardens. God bless Kindle-readers, independent bookstores, libraries and librarians--you're the best!

With thanks,
Sandy

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries $2.99* . . .    *Also by Sandra Balzo . . .* _*$2.99 * _  _*$.99 * _


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first three books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_FreshFiction_ has chosen _*Running On Empty*_, the first book in my second series, Main Street Mysteries, as its Fresh Pick! For those of you who aren't familiar with FreshFiction, their newsletters reach more than a quarter million subscribers a month and their website, which provides FREE accessible information to popular fiction readers on current authors and their available books, gets nearly a million page hits a month.

The Fresh Pick is chosen by a group of readers and is never a purchased advertisement or promotion, so I'm incredibly honored. FreshFiction says their readers have diverse tastes and they like to share books like Running on Empty, which is set in the High Country of North Carolina. They hope everyone will give it a try.

Me, too, AND I'm hoping you'll also enjoy the first four books in my Maggy series, now available on Kindle!


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the now six-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *  

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Int'l author PM Terrell just named my newest book, RUNNING ON EMPTY, as a "must read" on NPR here in North Carolina, where the book is set!

ROE will be out soon on Kindle, but in the meantime, I hope you'll try the first four books of my other series, the Maggy Thorsen Mysteries, _*now*_ available for Kindle: _*Uncommon Grounds*_, _*Grounds for Murder * _ and _*Bean There, Done That*_ and _*Brewed, Crude and Tattooed*_.

If you're not familiar with my work, the Maggy books are funny, quick reads--cozies, with a bit of a hard edge. I also have a second series started -- mysteries set in the mountains of North Carolina. The reviews for *Running on Empty,* the first of the new Main Street Mysteries, urge fans of _Joan Hess_, _Margaret Maron_ and _G.A. McKevett_ to give them a try and the book was recently named a Fresh Pick by _FreshFiction_. I'm currently at work on the as-yet-untitled second book in the series. The Main Street books are warmer, the Maggy books, well . . . more cynical and laugh-out-loud funny (or so I'm told--bad luck for the author to THINK she's funny!!).

And to further confuse things, my original Kindle novel, *Heaven's Fire * is a thriller, and the stories in *The Grass is Always Greener *can probably best be summed up as psychological puzzlers.

Whatever your preference, I hope that something I'm writing will catch your imagination and, if it's not on Kindle yet, be assured it will be!!

All the best,
Sandy
www.SandraBalzo.com

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *    *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

The first of my two-part article on "*Writing the Killer Series*" is in the September/October issue of _Southern Writers Magazine_: www.SouthernWritersMagazine. I have two mystery series--one set in a coffeehouse in Wisconsin (four of the eight books are now on Kindle) and the other set in the High Country of North Carolina.

In this first article, I discuss four of the decisions an author needs to make as they sit down to write that first book--decisions that will determine the future of the series: "Picking your protagonist," "Amateur or professional," "People do change, but . . . slowly," and "Your Point of View."

Next issue: "Location: Fresh meat delivered to your door" and "Timing: Rip Van Winkle vs Dorian Gray."

_*Hope you'll check it out and also hope you'll check out my series! * _

*Kirkus Starred Review* for the _*Maggy Thorsen Mysteries*_
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the now six-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *  

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

In Nashville, visiting the fabulous *Mysteries and More* indie bookstore tomorrow morning to sign. Had a GREAT time at the World Mystery Convention, and I'm energized to be heading home to work!

All the best,
Sandy


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the now six-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *  

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Rainy morning in the mountains--perfect time to write. Working on the next book in my second series, Main Street Mysteries!


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Reviews are starting to come in for _*Triple Shot*_, the seventh Maggy Thorsen coffeehouse mystery, and they continue to be stellar. _*Triple Shot*_ will be out December 1st in hardcover for $27.95, but the first four Maggy Thorsen mysteries are now available on Kindle for just $2.99. Time to fire up that Kindle (or kindle your Fire  and get in on the _*Grounds*_ floor!

". . . stimulating seventh Maggy Thorsen mystery . . . This amusing, well-written entry should win Balzo more fans."
_Publisher Weekly_

"Maggy is on-site to put the pieces together, becoming an instant Internet sensation. Multiple bodies notwithstanding, this is appealing, lighthearted fare.
_Booklist_

". . . affirms this series remains one of the best gourmet amateur sleuths on the market."
_The Mystery Gazette_

"[Maggy Thorsen Mystery series] has taken on the maturity of a seasoned, well-grounded series that both feels comfortable to sink into, but had been updated enough to bring readers new enthusiasm and enjoyment. Highly recommended." 
_Bookreaders Heaven_

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the now six-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *  

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

Reviews are starting to come in for _*Triple Shot*_, the seventh Maggy Thorsen coffeehouse mystery, and they continue to be stellar. _*Triple Shot*_ will be out December 1st in hardcover for $27.95, but the first four Maggy Thorsen mysteries are available on Kindle and now through New Year's, they'll feature a bonus: a sampling of my favorite simple (very necessary for me  food and drink recipes -- all for just $2.99!

Here's one of them:

Eggnog Latte

1 shot quality espresso
10 oz steamed eggnog ("lite" eggnog works best for frothing)
Cinnamon and/or nutmeg for dusting

Combine espresso and steamed eggnog in a latte mug. Dust with cinnamon and nutmeg and enjoy with good book 

Wishing you the best of the holidays,
Sandy
www.SandraBalzo.com


"[Maggy Thorsen Mystery series] has taken on the maturity of a seasoned, well-grounded series 
that both feels comfortable to sink into, but had been updated enough to bring readers new enthusiasm and enjoyment. 
Highly recommended." 
_Bookreaders Heaven_​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries*     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the now seven-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle. _*From the Grounds Up * _ and _*Cup of Jo * _ (books five and six) will be on Kindle next month.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *  

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*News! *

_ _*N*_arrator Karen Savage has just been retained to be the voice of Maggy Thorsen, "one of the best gourmet amateur sleuths on the market," in the first of the Maggy Thorsen Mysteries when _*Uncommon Grounds*_ comes to audio-book in May!

In the meantime, _*Uncommon Grounds * _ and the next three books in the series--including _*Bean There, Done That*_--are available for $2.99 on Kindle. with the rest to follow very soon. AND, _*Heaven's Fire*_, a romantic suspense novel with fireworks--the deadly kind, is now available for free borrowing to Amazon Prime members!

_"An engaging sleuth, Maggy puts her own humorous, breezy spin on everything, from coffee lore to the colorful locals . . ."_*
Publishers Weekly*​
_"[Maggy Thorsen Mystery series] has taken on the maturity of a seasoned, well-grounded series 
that both feels comfortable to sink into, but had been updated enough to bring readers new enthusiasm and enjoyment. 
Highly recommended." _ 
*Bookreaders Heaven*​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries*     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the now seven-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle. _*From the Grounds Up * _ and _*Cup of Jo * _ (books five and six) will be on Kindle next month.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *  

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!*

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

_*News! *

_ _*N*_arrator Karen Savage has just been retained to be the voice of Maggy Thorsen, "one of the best gourmet amateur sleuths on the market," in the first of the Maggy Thorsen Mysteries when _*Uncommon Grounds*_ comes to audio-book in May!

In the meantime, _*Uncommon Grounds * _ and the next three books in the series--including _*Bean There, Done That*_--are available for $2.99 on Kindle. with the rest to follow very soon. AND, _*Heaven's Fire*_, a romantic suspense novel with fireworks--the deadly kind, is now available for free borrowing to Amazon Prime members!

_"An engaging sleuth, Maggy puts her own humorous, breezy spin on everything, from coffee lore to the colorful locals . . ."_*
Publishers Weekly*​
_"[Maggy Thorsen Mystery series] has taken on the maturity of a seasoned, well-grounded series 
that both feels comfortable to sink into, but had been updated enough to bring readers new enthusiasm and enjoyment. 
Highly recommended." _ 
*Bookreaders Heaven*​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries*     *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the now seven-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle, with the fifth, _*From the Grounds Up, * _ and _*coming later this week!

The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries      Also by Sandra Balzo   


An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

Bean There, Done That is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first four books in the series are now available for $2.99 each on Kindle. Check them out!

The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries      Also by Sandra Balzo   *_


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery, following _*Grounds for M*_urder, which is _KindleBoards'_ *Book of the Day * today. The first five books in the now seven-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle.

*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *      *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first six books in the now seven-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle.

*Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *       *


An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

Maggy Thorsen Mysteries         Also...  *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

My Kindle original, _*Heaven's Fire*_, is free on Amazon today! (Offer ends at midnight. Pacific time. Your mileage may vary  _*Heaven's Fire*_ is currently *#7* on the free Kindle Romantic Suspense list and in the *Top 100 of Genre Fiction*.

​
"Equal parts thriller, romance and family saga . . .
a compelling and deeply human read."
Joan Johnston, New York Times bestselling author of Texas Bride​
"_*Heaven's Fire*_" may be what Pasquale Firenze, patriarch of the family-owned Firenze Fireworks, calls his painting of the night sky with light, color and sound, but television producer Wendy "Jake" Jacobus has more practical considerations than her featured showman's artistry. Or so she believes, until Pasquale is killed--live on-camera--by an explosion, and Jake is hurled into a tangled web triggered by her job, her legacy as a cancer survivor, and her growing attraction to Simon Aamot, the federal agent assigned to the investigation.

Aamot has problems as well, but when the two are forced together by the tragedy, the man unable to let go of his past and the woman afraid to trust her future must race to prevent another catastrophic explosion--this one at the county's Fourth of July celebration.

"Rooted in the dangerously exotic world of a multi-generational fireworks company. . . spell-binding."
Jeremiah Healy, award-winning author of The Only Good Lawyer and Spiral

"A fast-paced mystery that explodes off the page."
Ali Brandon, national bestselling author of Double Booked for Death​
​
*You, too, can get your own slice of Heaven.
Just be sure to do it today*!​
*The Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *      *Also by Sandra Balzo *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first six books in the now seven-book series are available for $2.99 each on Kindle and Book One, _*Uncommon Grounds*_, just hit audio! (http://www.amazon.com/Uncommon-Grounds/dp/B007TZTFBO/ref=sr_1_1_title_2_aud?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1335707647&sr=1-1)

*Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *       *


An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

Maggy Thorsen Mysteries         Also...  *


----------



## SandraBalzo (Mar 10, 2011)

*Bean There, Done That
By Sandra Balzo
Earned a Kirkus Starred Review*
". . . crisp dialogue, complex characters and a puzzle that can't be beat."

_*Bean There, Done That *_is the third Maggy Thorsen Mystery. The first six books in the now seven-book series are available for $3.99 each on Kindle and Book One, _*Uncommon Grounds*_, just hit audio with the next three coming by the end of the year! ( www.audible.com/SandraBalzo )

*Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *      

_*
An excerpt from BEAN THERE, DONE THAT:*_

Here's a tip: if your ex-husband's mistress-cum-missus asks for your help in proving that he cheated on her while he was married to you, just say no.

And, whatever you do, don't invite her in for a cup of coffee.

'Wine?' I asked, stepping aside to let Rachel Slattery, now Rachel Slattery Thorsen, pass by.

Rachel frowned, wrinkling her pert little nose as she moved into my living room. 'It's a bit early for me, Maggy,' she said. 'But maybe . . . a mimosa?'

Of course. Let me just pop some champagne to celebrate her arrival. 'It was my morning to open the store.' I said. 'To me, noon is the new five o'clock.'

I don't know why I was bothering to explain. I'd started my coffeehouse, Uncommon Grounds, only because Ted, my former husband and Rachel's current one, dumped me for her. Ted being a dentist and Rachel his hygienist, they'd apparently fallen in love over the spit sink.

Anyway, my point is that when you got right down to it, it was Rachel's fault I had been upright and brewing coffee at five thirty a.m. 'It's wine or nothing.'

'A white Zin?'

The next best thing to nothing. 'Coming up!'

I left her with Frank, the sheepdog I inherited when my son Eric went off to college in Minnesota, and headed for the kitchen. Behind me, I heard Frank rouse himself and then, with a groan, settle back down on the hearth of the unlighted fireplace. At least one male in the family wasn't enamored of Rachel.

I poured the leavings of a bottle of red Zinfandel into a glass for her and topped it off with flat 7-UP. Then I opened a fresh bottle of old vine Zin for myself.

When I went back in, Rachel was seated on the couch. She was wearing a short skirt and boots and, I had to admit, looked adorable. Lucky Ted: he'd managed to snag a younger woman just as the dress code he'd loved so much the first time around - minis, boots, platform shoes - cycled back into fashion.

'Thank you,' Rachel said, accepting the glass from me and sipping delicately. 'Ooooo, this is delicious.'

'I thought you'd like it.' I took a bracing belt of my real Zin. Then I sank into the chair across from her. 'Now, tell me again why you're here?'

'It's really quite simple.' She set down her glass. 'Ted told me that you save all your old calendars. Stack them up for years. I was hoping I could take a little peek.'

The subject of my calendars probably came up as Ted was telling her what an unrepentant pack-rat I was. I thought I was merely being prudent. Want to know when in 1996 we'd gone to the Bahamas? I could tell you. Not to mention, what year we put a new roof on the house, the day the refrigerator repairman came in 2004, or the exact date and time of our son Eric's high school graduation party. Which, coincidentally, was the day before Ted dropped the R-bomb.

'And you want these because . . .'

'I already told you.' Rachel rolled her eyes. 'You wrote down where Ted went for conferences and training.'

'That's true,' I admitted. 'Along with where he was staying and, before cellulars, a contact phone number.'

'I'm interested in more recent trips, say, the two years before he . . . uh, left you.'

For her.

'You mean the two years he was bopping you?' I asked pleasantly.

'Well, yes.' She tugged down her skirt and gave me a nervous smile.

'Don't you know where he was?' I asked. 'Weren't you with him on all those trips?'

Rachel leaned forward. 'That's what I thought,' she said in a low voice. 'But apparently not.'

'Hard as it might be for you to imagine, I suppose Ted could have gone to a legitimate dental conference or two without you.' Though looking at Little Miss Tooth De-Lay, with her short skirt and long legs, it was pretty hard for even me to imagine it.

'You don't keep trophies from dental conferences,' Rachel said, rifling through her patent leather YSL tote. YSL, as in Yves Saint Laurent. Rachel should know something about trophies. She was one.

'Excuse me?' I asked politely.

She came out with a stack of plastic rectangles. 'Trophies,' Rachel repeated, handing them to me.

'These are key cards.' I shuffled through them quickly. 'From hotels.'

'Exactly.'

I shrugged. 'So you want to turn him in for not returning his room key to the desk?'

'You just don't get it, do you?' Rachel leapt up dramatically. 'He's been cheating on me. Now and then.'

She pointed to the keys and burst into tears.

*Maggy Thorsen Mysteries *       * Also...*


----------

